# help with arrow tailwhip



## chaney2169 (Oct 25, 2008)

whats up guys im new to archery talk but ive read some stuff i really like in here. im having a problem with my new dxt i just bought i am shooting 64 pounds and 29 inch draw with a trophy taker rest. i am shooting easton nfused 400 grain 26 1/2 inches. when i shoot i am noticing the tail end of my arrow is whipping around im not noticing any contact with anything the arrow is still pretty much hitting where i am aiming i just dont want this tailwhip anymore im asking for any suggestions on how to either fix this or a better arrow to shoot my pro shop recommended these arrows to me and he seems to really know his stuff but i just want this problem fixed im hopin its not my center shot but anyways any help would be great thanks


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

chaney2169 said:


> I'm hopin its not my center shot


Why do you say that?
Tail whipping can be arrow/fletch contact, nock point, centershot or any combination.

Are you familiar with the tuning steps that need to be taken? The shop set your bow up on the bench, you will need to fine tune it.
Here is a link that explains "Walk Back Tuning" 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=454036
Search this site for more tuning tips.

What point weight for your arrow?
Release or fingers?


----------



## chaney2169 (Oct 25, 2008)

i am shooting 100 grain muzzy 3 blade with a release and i just didnt want it to be center shot cuz i heard thats a pain to get adjusted. i guess i was just hoping it was my arrows or something but it cant be i believe the arrows i shoot are supposed to be one of the best....if not any suggestions and also do you think that weight forward would help my tailwhip?


----------



## chaney2169 (Oct 25, 2008)

i am shooting 100 grain muzzy 3 blade with a release and i just didnt want it to be center shot cuz i heard thats a pain to get adjusted. i guess i was just hoping it was my arrows or something but it cant be i believe the arrows i shoot are supposed to be one of the best....if not any suggestions and also do you think that weight forward would help my tailwhip?


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

How does it shot with field tips?
Did it start flaying poorly only after you put bradheads on?


----------



## chaney2169 (Oct 25, 2008)

no actually my broadheads shoot about 4-5 inches higher than my fieldpoints ive never really had that happen until this bow my field points and broadheads weigh the same so it dont really make sense to me


----------



## chaney2169 (Oct 25, 2008)

ok i shot my bow a little more today and tried to figure this out. when i was shooting it i have it tuned pretty good at thirty yards but the closer i get it shoots to the left but at thirty its shooting center pretty good so to me it sounds like center shot right? my string and my sights line up but my rest is closer to the riser should they all be lined up or not?


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

chaney2169 said:


> ok i shot my bow a little more today and tried to figure this out. when i was shooting it i have it tuned pretty good at thirty yards but the closer i get it shoots to the left but at thirty its shooting center pretty good so to me it sounds like center shot right? my string and my sights line up but my rest is closer to the riser should they all be lined up or not?


I am new to archery as well so I may be a little off here (someone please correct me if I am -- I am just starting to get the hang of this tuning thing). It sounds like you are either getting contact or maybe even have an underspined arrow. Go on the easton website and check what arrow they recommend. Light arrows will whip a little more in flight and it would just make sense that at 30 yards your arrow straightens itself out but at 20 it doesn't have time to settle back into its flight groove. To check clearance put some lipstick or whiteout on the edge of the veins and shoot and then check for transfer. If there is transfer try turning nocs. Your rest should be relatively center. If you feel like starting over you can go to your pro shot and have him lazer-tune your center shot or I just put an arrow in and line it up down the limb bolts (NOTE: these are just starting points -- each bow is different so your centershot might need some fine tuning to find it).


----------



## chaney2169 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks i will try that out i was plannin on doing that anyways but if anyone reads this thats from cincinnati or close let me know id be willing to pay to have someone go over this stuff for me just so i know how to do this stuff in the future.


----------



## chaney2169 (Oct 25, 2008)

should my string sights and center of rest all be on a straight line?


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

Put an arrow in your rest, nock it on your string. Measure the distance from the center of the arrow shaft to the riser, It should be close to 13/16 of an inch. What rest are you shooting?


----------



## chaney2169 (Oct 25, 2008)

i am shooting a trophy taker dropaway wiht the containment cage


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

Fallaways tend to need 11/16 to 3/4 center shot


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

chaney2169 said:


> thanks i will try that out i was plannin on doing that anyways but if anyone reads this thats from cincinnati or close let me know id be willing to pay to have someone go over this stuff for me just so i know how to do this stuff in the future.


If ya feel like making a trip to Columbus try to visit Vance's Shooter Supply. The guy there did a great job for me and my bow has never shot better. He fixed an idler wheel lean for me that no other "pro" shop even looked for. I've also had people recommend Terminal Velocity in Chillocothe Ohio and someone mentioned something about a good one in Tipp City OH; I personally have never used these shops though so I am just going by word of mouth. Just be careful where you go -- some people know their stuff some don't. I will never again go to a big megastore like Gander Mt. for bow tuning. What I would suggest is getting your bow set up for this year and then if you really want to get into the sport start learning how to tune yourself during the offseason. I plan on having a little workshop to where I can work on my bow so it fits me. Its only gonna make you more knowledable by trial and error but your bows will be tuned YOU.


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

chaney2169 said:


> should my string sights and center of rest all be on a straight line?


This may help you out a bit -- watch these and see if you can pic anything up 

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1391584900?bclid=1785302375&bctid=1675939800

I would recommend watching all of the tech talk tips and randy ulmers shooting tips. Definatley watch the ones titled walk back tuning and broadhead tuning. It talks about centershot and sight alignment.


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

chaney2169 said:


> should my string sights and center of rest all be on a straight line?


Sight and arrows very seldomly line up - this is due to natural hand torque.


----------



## chaney2169 (Oct 25, 2008)

fsu big mac i think you misunderstood my first post on here haha i have been hunting for about 12-13 years i just said im new to archery talk forum. so i am not new to archery at all i am only 19 but i have been doing it all on my own for about 6-7 years my dad quit hunting due to a family tragedy and he cant go in the woods without just sitting and thinking about stuff ya know cuz thats all you do in the treestand is sit and think. i am just now starting to tune my own stuff though i have always had a pro shop do it down in cincinnati he is the best he is just really busy and im wanting to learn how to do it on my own so i can quit bothering him


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

This could be caused by nock pinch. You say you're shooting a new bow, are your nocks tight on the string? If they are soak them in some hot water to soften them up then snap them on your string. Some people suggest wrapping foil over the string to widen the gap even more.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

your arrow should dead straight with the string. you can use an arrow centering gauge or a micrometer to find this depending on the way your riser is cut but the best way to do it is with the gauge on a flat part of your riser.


----------

